# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Caecilian ID?

## Pitter

This guy appeared on my patio. Location: Western Cordillera, Valle De Cauca, Colombia at 2100m. The tiles are 9 3/4" x 9 3/4".

----------


## Socrates

Caecilia tentaculata (Linnaeus 1758)

I'm thinking it's the above species.  Where are you in Columbia?

----------


## iatakden

Wow thats crazy long. What is it about 12" _ 15" ? Very nice

Sent using my ( Samsung Galaxy S ) .

----------


## Pitter

This is in the mountains above Cali. I first saw it out my window and thought it was a snake. Then I noticed it´s lurching movement and thought there must be something wrong with it. Finally when I got close enough I realized it had no eyes and later realized it was a Caecilian.

----------


## Socrates

> This is in the mountains above Cali. I first saw it out my window and thought it was a snake. Then I noticed it´s lurching movement and thought there must be something wrong with it. Finally when I got close enough I realized it had no eyes and later realized it was a Caecilian.


Wow I apologize you told me where you where haha.  Sorry about that, but the caecilian that I posted I'm pretty sure is the one you saw.

----------


## Pitter

Thank you that is helpfull. My only reservation is that Caecilia tentaculata appears from what I´ve come accross on the web to frequent areas below 1000m. My animal lives at 2100m. Could tentacula have a vastly different altitutudenal range from that generally recorded?

----------


## Socrates

AmphibiaWeb - Caecilia occidentalis

I'm thinking then maybe this species.  I know it's hard with caecilians, we know so little about these amazing creatures.

----------


## Thomas

Very nice! I am a big caecilian enthusiast myself. The fact that Colombia is so rich in caecilian species, and that so little is known about those species makes it hard to positively identify a specimen. Are you keeping this specimen?

----------


## Pitter

No no I just photographed it and it went on it´s merry way.

----------

